# sealtite lengths to motors and lengths cord lengths for moveable euipment



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

There isn't a limit on flex but, people like to hold on to the length limits as they were called out when describing when to use a ground wire and when you didn't have to.
Cords cannot replace permanent wiring but are allowed to use the proper type cord for cranes, hoists, etc. 
the cord can't be concealed and has to have strain relief of some type at its terminations.
There are plenty of standards that apply to building wiring that flexible cords do not conform to. Things like what happens when they burn, are they rodent resistant, etc.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DGillen said:


> I know what they use to be but I think they have changed. I need what the maximum length sealtite can be going to motors from j-box and for any application for that matter. I know you cannot have extension cords on the floor where there are people trampling them so I need to rectify the problem. how long can an s.o. cord with twist lock plug be coming off a moveable conveyor? Don't have a code book at the moment and need answer asap. So if anyone can tell I would be more than greatful. Sincerely Dan G


You can google it or use the search feature of this forum.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Also, be aware that the 360° rule applies to flexible conduit as well as non flexible.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

If non metallic I believe only type b can be run in unlimited lengths


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jrannis said:


> There isn't a limit on flex but, people like to hold on to the length limits as they were called out when describing when to use a ground wire and when you didn't have to.


Yes. This is what I hear from time to time. Flex can only be used as a ground in lengths up to 6 feet and then only on 20 amp or smaller circuits. Somehow, people twist that around to mean that flex can be at most 6 feet long.:blink:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> Yes. This is what I hear from time to time. Flex can only be used as a ground in lengths up to 6 feet and then only on 20 amp or smaller circuits. Somehow, people twist that around to mean that flex can be at most 6 feet long.:blink:




Do they still allow an external ground strapped to Seal tight or flex ?



Pete


----------

